
Into the night with Garry Kasparov and Peter Thiel - ca98am79
http://www.exponentialtimes.net/videos/night-garry-kasparov-and-peter-thiel
======
iliaznk
I'm from Russia. And it really makes me sad that such people like Garry have
to leave our country now.

